# Axe In The Back



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys. I hope I pozsted this in the right place. I have searched around the internet this morning and keep coming up empty. For one of the scares in my haunt, I need a live person to pop out and then fall to the floor with an axe in his/her back. I can't find intructions for making the axe appaer as though it is stuck in the person's back. Any ideas or links? I figure it has to be some sort of strap (just a cheap belt) but I don't know how I can attach the axe. The axe is going to be made of cardboard for safety. Thanks :xbones:


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.joke.co.uk/showPart_large.asp?part=25129

What about something like this? I know it's a knife not an axe, but they're easy to stick on and fairly realistic looking. I've got one of these for part of my Halloween costume.

They're a UK based company, I don't know if they deliver to USA, but if not I'm sure you would have an alternative kind of place! Someone must make Axe ones of these, I just already had the link to the knife!

Ana


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks slywaka. I can use this too if I have to, but I will try to make the axe. I have something to try out...if it works, I'll post it here


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pennywise, if you make the axe, keep in mind you are on the right track to attach it to something. You have some different options. If you only are showing the axe buried in the torso of an actor with their shirt still on, it is the easiest effect to achieve.

What are ya making it out of? By keeping the axe light, you'll save yourself mega problems.

Try a belt around the actor's chest, put a carriege bolt from behind and through a hole in the belt. (The smooth bolt head touching the back of the actor.) Now you have the option to perm attach the axe [by drilling a hole in the axe head cut face and gluing it on] or make it removable [by gluing a nut into the cut axe head and screwing it on.]

If you make the axe from foam, insert a dowel rod into the handle to make it stronger.

LOL Years ago I did SFX for MURDER IS BAD, BUT MONDAY WILL KILL YOU, a theatre show, and used a variation of this technique for someone who was stabbed in the back with a rubber chicken.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

If under clothes, you could also run the belt right thru the axe end just reinforce with duct tape


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Since I'm on a very small budget, the axe is being made of cardboard and will be painted. The actor will have a bloody shirt on. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If that's the case, split the cardboard at the end of the blade like a book, and tape the folded ends to the belt.


----------

